# #TOPIC: Thread #1000 in our forum!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, over the last days and weeks there have been a lot of new threads
but we're still the 2nd weakest forum on ssc

anyway, it's a milestone


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Second to who ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Second to who ?


france forum!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Oh you mean the whole middle east  k k now i get u


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yep
about 2 months ago we were even behind france!!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

if u go to www.burjdubai.com then to press releases , you`ll see its empty but its got a small foundation picture on it , with concrete columns and steel coming out of the ground !!! is this of the Burj Dubai ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

You mean we have the fewest threads in the forums? Maybe that's because everything is organised and we don't open a lot of pointless threads.

Maybe we should post any random newspaper articles then and increase jokes and chit chat if that's what you want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Interesting find, *Dubai_Boy*. I think it probably is the Burj Dubai.

A few days ago on Gulf News there was an article that said the military wants to buy its own satellite to chart the project development in the country, since it currently relies on a satellite from some private company.

The GIS site of the municipality has been offline for ages. I can't wait to see their "major updates" and new images.

When everything in Dubai is almost done, you'll be able to track the changes through these images and I'm sure documentaries are being filmed as work is under progress. They did the same for the Emirates golf course.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> You mean we have the fewest threads in the forums? Maybe that's because everything is organised and we don't open a lot of pointless threads.
> 
> Maybe we should post any random newspaper articles then and increase jokes and chit chat if that's what you want.


correct

i wouldn't want to have those random unimportant threads here. we should be thankful to be able to focus on development
i mean, look through other forums and you'll see how many senseless threads are posted there
if people want to talk about things which have nothing to do with development they should go to the skybars, but honestly i don't want to have a skybar in here, do you?

in my opinion this is just spamming. when i see some of those topics in the skybar, i ask myself why is it so interesting to talk about "temperatures in your city" :dunno:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

so much spam thread
Love how well these one is set up
its a tribute to every ones hard work here
and we cover as much as any one other forum ! Lowest number of thread but almost the largest number of towers under C


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

almost???


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah Im having my doubts too about Dubai having the most under construction projects, maybe the most number of supertalls but the normal highrises dont know about that. Cuz there was this guy with a sig that said "the boom of the year award goes to Miami with over 300 highrises approved and UC" or something like that. I mean 300 towers is like twice the number of approved or UC in Dubai, isnt it? Not to mention some of the huge Chinese cities like Shanghai, Beijing, Chonqging etc.. there are heaps of towers going up over there probably more than Dubai too. If someone knows better please tell me.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

hard to say we can say the number (almost perfect ) we know of due to how the threads are set up.


----------

